# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Hersentumor - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*Wat zijn hersentumoren?*
In onze hersenen kunnen tumoren ontstaan. Een tumor is een gezwel dat ontstaat door overmatige celdeling. Sommige tumoren zijn goedaardig. Dat betekent dat ze niet doorgroeien in de omgeving en niet in het lichaam uitzaaien. Kwaadaardige tumoren kunnen wel in het omliggende weefsel ingroeien en ook uitzaaien. In onze hersenen kunnen zowel goedaardige als kwaadaardige tumoren ontstaan. De kwaadaardige tumoren in de hersenen geven echter meestal geen uitzaaiingen. Hersentumoren kunnen aanleiding geven tot verstoorde hersenfuncties.

*Welke hersentumoren zijn er?*
Hersenen zijn opgebouwd uit zenuwweefsel en steunweefsel, en worden omgeven door de hersenvliezen.
Tumoren uit het zenuwweefsel zelf komen eigenlijk maar weinig voor. De meeste kwaadaardige tumoren die in de hersenen ontstaan zijn tumoren van het steunweefsel. De cellen die het zenuwweefsel steunen, voeden, beschermen, isoleren, en op hun plek houden, heten glia-cellen. Een tumor van het glia-weefsel heet een glioom. De meeste gliomen zijn kwaadaardig.
De hersenvliezen heten ook wel meningen (spreek uit: mee-nin-gen). Tumoren die ontstaan uit de hersenvliezen heten meningioom of meningeoom. Een meningioom is meestal een goedaardige tumor.
De hypofysetumoren nemen een aparte plaats in. De hypofyse of het hersenaanhangsel is een klein orgaan onder de hersenen, en speelt een belangrijke rol bij de regeling van de hormonen. Hypofysetumoren zijn zeldzame, meestal goedaardige tumoren die ontstaan in de hypofyse (of hersenaanhangsel).
Bij volwassenen zijn uitzaaiingen (metastasen) de meest voorkomende tumoren in de hersenen. Hersenmetastasen ontstaan niet in de hersenen, maar zijn uitzaaiingen van kanker elders in het lichaam die zich genesteld hebben in de hersenen. De meeste hersenmetastasen komen voor bij mensen met longkanker, borstkanker, kwaadaardige pigmenttumoren van de huid (melanoom), nierkanker en dikke darmkanker (in aflopende volgorde van frequentie).

*Soorten hersentumoren*
Hersenen zijn opgebouwd uit zenuwweefsel, steunweefsel en bloedvaten. Tumoren uit het zenuwweefsel zelf komen eigenlijk maar weinig voor. De kwaadaardige hersentumoren ontstaan meestal uit het steunweefsel: de gliomen. Het meningioom is een bloedvatrijke tumor die ontstaat uit de hersenvliezen; dit zijn bijna altijd goedaardige tumoren. De meest voorkomende kwaadaardige hersentumoren zijn metastasen. Dit zijn uitzaaiingen naar de hersenen van kanker elders in het lichaam. De behandeling en de prognose van een hersentumor worden bepaald door de precieze weefseldiagnose onder de microscoop. Hier worden de verschillende hersentumoren en hun behandeling afzonderlijk besproken:

*Gliomen*
De steuncellen die het zenuwweefsel voeden, beschermen, isoleren, en op hun plek houden, heten glia-cellen. De tumoren die uit deze steuncellen voortkomen heten gliomen. Per jaar wordt in Nederland bij iets meer dan 1.000 mensen een glioom geconstateerd. Dit is meer dan de helft van het totaal aantal hersentumoren, met uitzondering van uitzaaiingen.
Onder de microcoop zijn meerdere soorten glia-cellen te onderscheiden:
* astrocyten
* oligodendrocyten
* ependymcellen
* Schwanncellen
* microglia
Uit ieder celtype kan een glioom ontstaan; vaak kan de patholoog nog onderscheiden uit welke gliacel de tumor is ontstaan.
Astrocyten zijn kleine stervormige cellen (het Latijnse woord aster betekent ster). De meeste gliomen ontstaan uit astrocyten. De termen glioom en astrocytoom worden daarom nogal eens door elkaar gebruikt.
Andere tumoren zijn oligodendrogliomen (vanuit oligodendrocyten ontstaan), ependymomen (uit ependymcellen) en mengtumoren (oligo-astrocytomen).
*Kwaadaardigheid tumor*
De kwaadaardigheid van de tumor valt te beoordelen aan de hand van een aantal kenmerken: Hoeveel cellen delen zich? Hoeveel bloedvaten zitten er in de tumor en hoe zien die bloedvaten eruit (grillig of normaal)? Zitten er veel afgestorven cellen in de tumor? Welke soort gliacellen overheerst? Op basis van deze kenmerken kunnen gliomen worden ingedeeld in:
* laaggradige tumoren (graad 1 en 2)) 
* hooggradige tumoren (graad 3 en 4)
Het astrocytoom is het meest voorkomende glioom. De wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (WHO) heeft de kwaadaardigheid van gliomen ingedeeld in vier graden:
WHO-Indeling - Type - Relatief voorkomen
Graad 1: - Pilocytair astrocytoom - 2%
Graad 2: - Laaggradig astrocytoom - 8%
Graad 3: - Anaplastisch astrocytoom - 20%
Graad 4: - Glioblastoma multiforme - 70%
Bron: WHO = World Health Organization / Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie

Uitleg bovenstaand figuur:
* A. Glioblastoma multiforme: met de gebruikelijke (hematoxyline-eosine) kleuring is er aan de randen grote celdichtheid te zien. Iedere paarsgekleurde ronde of ovale structuur is de kern van een cel. In het midden is een lege ruimte waar de cellen zijn afgestorven, waarschijnlijk omdat er door hun snelle groei een grote behoefte is aan grondstoffen, waarvan de voorziening niet door de bloedvaten kan worden bijgehouden.
* B. Astrocytoom graad 2: er is hier een speciale kleuring toegepast, waarmee een speciaal celbestanddeel wordt aangetoond dat specifiek in astrocytomen voorkomt en hier donkerbruin aankleurt.
* C. Oligodendroglioom: met de hematoxyline-eosine kleuring zien we hier ronde cellen, die typisch zijn voor oligodendroglia.
De bovengenoemde gradering zegt niet altijd alles over het gedrag van een tumor bij een individuele patiënt. Dat betekent dat een tumor met een hogere graad soms minder snel terug komt dan je op grond van het microscopisch beeld zou verwachten. Laaggradige tumoren kunnen ontaarden in een hogere gradering, zodat op dat moment een andere behandeling nodig kan zijn. De pure oligodendrogliomen hebben over het algemeen een iets gunstiger prognose dan de astrocytomen. Oligodendrogliomen zijn meestal gevoelig voor chemotherapie, wat bij de astrocytomen minder effectief is.
Wanneer bij een hersentumor gesproken wordt van kwaadaardigheid, dient men zich te realiseren dat dit een ander soort kwaadaardigheid is dan wordt bedoeld bij andere soorten kanker in het lichaam: een glioom zaait vrijwel nooit uit, maar groeit diffuus in het omliggende hersenweefsel. De kwaadaardigheid zit hem in het feit dat een glioom bijna altijd weer terugkomt (een hele enkele uitzondering daargelaten).
Lees meer over de verschillende soorten gliomen (symptomen, diagnose en behandeling):
* Pilocytair astrocytoom (graad 1)
* Laaggradig astrocytoom (graad 2)
* Anaplastisch astrocytoom (graad 3)
* Glioblastoma multiforme (GBM) (astrocytoom graad 4) 
* Oligodendrogliomen
* Hersenstamglioom
* Ependymomen
* Opticus glioom

_(Bron: hersentumor.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Meningiomen*
Een meningioom is een tumor die ontstaat in het hersenvlies. Dit betekent dat een meningioom overal kan voorkomen waar zich hersenvliezen bevinden, dus rond de hersenen en het ruggenmerg. Het meningioom is meestal goedaardig (90%), dat wil zeggen dat de tumor beperkt blijft tot één plek in de hersenen en niet uitzaait. Bij 8% komt een atypische vorm voor die de neiging heeft om de hersenen in te groeien en om op meerdere plekken in de hersenvliezen terug te komen. In uitzonderlijke gevallen (2%) is er sprake van een echt kwaadaardige vorm. Het meningioom komt vaker voor bij vrouwen dan bij mannen en ontstaat meestal op middelbare leeftijd. Het is een langzaam groeiende tumor, zodat de verschijnselen vaak sluipend ontstaan en de diagnose pas laat gesteld wordt.
*Symptomen*
De verschijnselen berusten in het algemeen op verhoging van de druk in het hoofd, zoals hoofdpijn, eventueel met misselijkheid en braken. Anderzijds zijn er symptomen die te maken hebben met de plaats van de tumor. Deze verschijnselen kunnen variëren van psychische stoornissen, spraakstoornissen, verlammingsverschijnselen, dubbelzien, tot epileptische aanvallen. Bij een lokalisatie bij de kleine hersenen kan een stoornis optreden van de circulatie van het hersenvocht met optreden van een waterhoofd (hydrocephalus). Wanneer een meningioom in het wervelkanaal groeit, ontstaan verschijnselen van druk op het ruggenmerg: verlammingsverschijnselen en of gevoelsstoornissen onder het niveau van de tumor.
*Diagnose*
Op een CT-scan zonder en met contrasttoediening kan een meningioom in het algemeen goed herkend worden. Een MRI toont meer detail van de tumor, met name bij lokalisatie aan de schedelbasis.
*Behandeling*
De noodzaak tot behandeling wordt bepaald door de ernst van de klachten, groeisnelheid, lokalisatie en omvang van de tumor, en de leeftijd van de patiënt. In het algemeen kunnen drie verschillende behandeladviezen gegeven worden:
* Zorgvuldig observeren
Een kleine tumor die weinig of geen klachten geeft, hoeft niet meteen behandeld te worden. De patiënt wordt dan regelmatig gecontroleerd met een MRI of CT.
* Neurochirurgie
Een operatie wordt geadviseerd als het meningioom klachten geeft en goed van het normale hersenweefsel af te grenzen is. Na een volledige verwijdering is nabehandeling meestal niet noodzakelijk. Vanwege de kans op het opnieuw aangroeien van het meningioom na operatie zal de patiënt enige tijd onder controle blijven.
* Radiotherapie
Soms kan de tumor niet volledig verwijderd worden. Dit hangt meestal samen met de plaats waar deze zich bevindt. Zo zal het aan de schedelbasis veel moeilijker zijn om de gehele tumor, inclusief de aanhechting te verwijderen. Bij een niet-radicaal verwijderd meningioom is het de vraag of aanvullende bestraling van het tumorgebied zinvol is. Wanneer aan de hand van controleonderzoek (MRI of CT-scan) blijkt dat het meningioom opnieuw groeit, dan wordt in het algemeen radiotherapie geadviseerd, al of niet voorafgegaan door een operatie.
Radiotherapie wordt ook als eerste behandeling gegeven bij patiënten bij wie de tumor niet kan worden geopereerd. Bestraling kan ook noodzakelijk zijn in de zeldzame gevallen waarin sprake is van een kwaadaardig meningioom.
Meningiomen zijn tumoren die rijk voorzien zijn van bloedvaten. Daardoor kunnen meningiomen veel bloedverlies geven bij een operatie. Om het risico op bloedingen te kunnen inschatten, wordt van te voren soms nog een vaatonderzoek (angiografie) verricht.
Bij een angiografie wordt een slangetje in de lies ingebracht. Via het bloedvat in de lies wordt het slangetje opgeschoven tot in de hals. Via het slangetje wordt contrast ingespoten waardoor de bloedvaten onder röntgendoorlichting zichtbaar worden. Het is zelfs mogelijk om via dit slangetje de grote vaten van de tumor zelf te bereiken. Via het slangetje kunnen dan stoffen worden toegediend waardoor de afwijkende tumorvaten kunnen worden afgesloten. Hierdoor vermindert de bloedtoevoer naar de tumor en is de kans op bloedingen tijdens de operatie kleiner.

_Schematische tekening van een meningioom. Door het luikje dat in de schedel is gemaakt is te zien hoe de tumor van de hersenvliezen uitgaat en de hersenschors indeukt. Gewoonlijk is de hersenschors niet beschadigd tenzij de tumor erg groot is. Meningiomen zijn goed van het hersenweefsel afgegrensd en daarom gewoonlijk geheel te verwijderen._ 

*Hypofysetumoren*
De hypofyse is een klein orgaan, ongeveer zo groot als een erwt, dat onder aan de hersenen ligt in een holte in de schedelbasis achter de oogkassen, het zogenaamde Turkse zadel (sella turcica). Precies boven deze holte ligt de kruising (chiasma)van de oogzenuwen. De hypofyse is verder door de hypofysesteel verbonden met een centraal deel van de hersenen, de hypothalamus. De hypofyse heeft een belangrijke functie als hormoonproducerende klier. Door afgifte van verschillende hormonen regelt de hypofyse de functie van een groot aantal andere hormoonproducerende klieren zoals de schildklier, de bijnier en de geslachtsorganen. Daarnaast speelt de hypofyse een belangrijke rol in de waterhuishouding. De hypofyse wordt op haar beurt weer aangestuurd door de hypothalamus. Een tumor, die in de hypofyse ontstaat, is bijna altijd goedaardig.
*Symptomen*
Verreweg het meest voorkomende type tumor is de niet functionerende tumor, die zelf geen werkzame hormonen produceert. Symptomen ontstaan door:
* druk op de oogzenuw waardoor slecht zien of uitval van een deel van het gezichtsveld
* druk op de rest van de hypofyse, waardoor uitval van de hypofysefunctie
Ziekteverschijnselen kunnen ook ontstaan wanneer de hypofyse als gevolg van een gezwel een of meerdere hormonen teveel gaat aanmaken. We spreken in dat geval van een functionerende tumor.
De leer der hormonen heet endocrinologie. Hieronder staan de verschillende hypofysehormonen met daarbij de meest voorkomende afwijkingen en symptomen:
* Adrenocorticotroop hormoon (ACTH). Dit hormoon stimuleert de bijnieren om een hormoon, genaamd cortisol, te maken. Deze bijnierhormonen zijn onmisbaar voor het leven en helpen ons lichamelijke stress te overwinnen. Een tekort van dit hormoon geeft de ziekte van Addison met vermoeidheid, verlaagde bloeddruk, duizeligheid, algemeen onwel bevinden en verlies van energie. Bij een overproductie van ACTH gaan de bijnieren te veel cortisol aanmaken. Hierdoor ontstaat het syndroom van Cushing. De patiënt wordt zwaarder, krijgt een rood en rond gezicht en voelt zich vermoeid en depressief. Ook ontstaat bloeddrukverhoging.
* Anti-diuretisch hormoon (ADH). Dit hormoon wordt afgescheiden uit het achterste deel van de hypofyse en reguleert de hoeveelheid geproduceerde urine door de nieren. Door een tekort ontstaat een stoornis in de waterhuishouding. De patiënt moet voortdurend urineren en heeft voortdurend dorst. 
* Gonadotrofinen. Deze homonen regelen de seksuele functies en de voortplanting. Bij de vrouw veroorzaakt een gebrek aan geslachtshormonen problemen met de menstruatie, de vruchtbaarheid en de geslachtsdrift. Bij mannen kunnen problemen ontstaan met de vruchtbaarheid, potentie en geslachtsdrift.
* Groeihormoon (GH). Dit hormoon is bij kinderen essentieel voor de normale groeisnelheid. Een teveel aan groeihormoon bij de volwassene veroorzaakt acromegalie, wat betekent het groter worden van de lichaamsuiteinden, zoals vingers die dikker worden, de neus die groter wordt en de gelaatsplooien die zich verdikken. De symptomen hiervan zijn bijvoorbeeld hoofdpijn, gezichtsstoornissen, toename van schoen- of handschoenmaat en veranderingen van gelaatstrekken. Dit gaat vaak zo geleidelijk dat patiënt noch familie het opmerkt.
* Prolactine. Dit hormoon stimuleert de borsten tot melkproductie. Een verhoogd prolactine veroorzaakt bij vrouwen onder andere problemen met de vruchtbaarheid en menstruatie. Tevens kan tepelvloed voorkomen.
* Thyrotropine (TSH). Dit hormoon stimuleert de schildklier tot afscheiden van zijn eigen hormoon, thyroxine. Een tekort aan TSH geeft aanleiding tot vermoeidheid en zwaarlijvigheid.
*Diagnose*
Bij het vermoeden van een hypofysetumor wordt de patiënt vaak in eerste instantie verwezen naar de endocrinoloog, een internist met speciale kennis van de hormoonhuishouding. Op basis van de ziekteverschijnselen zal deze specialist aanvullend onderzoek verrichten. Belangrijk hierbij zijn de bepalingen van de verschillende hormoonspiegels in het bloed. Daarnaast zal beeldvormend onderzoek van de schedelinhoud plaatsvinden. Een MRI is hiervoor het meest geschikt. Bij beperking van het gezichtsvermogen is een aanvullend oogonderzoek nodig, inclusief bepaling van de gezichtsvelden.

_Op de MRI links, die evenwijdig aan het gelaat is gemaakt, is de aankleurende, lichte tumor goed te zien. De grijze, dwars verlopende streng er direct boven is de doorsnede door de kruising van de oogzenuwen, het chiasma. In dit geval wordt het chiasma iets omhoog geduwd door de tumor. Op de MRI rechts is dezelfde tumor te zien op een lengtedoorsnede._ 

_(Bron: hersentumor.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Hypofysetumoren*
*Behandeling*
De behandeling van een hypofysetumor:
* in de meeste gevallen is operatie de behandeling van keuze, lees meer onder operatie
* aangevuld met het toedienen van medicijnen
* en zo nodig gevolgd door radiotherapie
De verschillende behandelingen kunnen ook gecombineerd worden. De keuze van de behandeling hangt af van een aantal factoren, waarvan de soort en grootte van de tumor de belangrijkste zijn. Bij de behandeling van hypofysetumoren zijn meestal meerdere specialisten van verschillende disciplines betrokken.
_Toedienen van medicijnen:_
Bij de medicamenteuze behandeling van hypofysetumoren moet men onderscheid maken in twee groepen geneesmiddelen, afhankelijk van het doel van de geneesmiddelen.
1. Primair medicamenteuze behandeling, dat wil zeggen behandeling met geneesmiddelen die de hypofysetumor verkleinen. Het gaat hier vooral om anti-hormonen.
2. Substitutie-therapie met hormonen die een tekort van bepaalde hormonen vervangen.
*1. Primair medicamenteuze behandeling wordt gegeven bij:*
* Prolactinomen: De productie van prolactine wordt geremd door dopamine en geneesmiddelen die het effect van dopamine nabootsen, zoals quinagolide (Norprolac), cabergoline (Dostinex) en bromocriptine (Parlodel). Bij prolactinomen is medicamenteuze behandeling momenteel de eerste keus van behandeling; neurochirurgie of radiotherapie worden alleen gegeven in de zeldzame gevallen dat de tumor niet reageert op deze geneesmiddelen.
* Acromegalie ten gevolge van een hypofysetumor die een teveel aan groeihormoon produceert.
Drie groepen medicamenten zijn werkzaam tegen acromegalie:
1. Geneesmiddelen die lijken op het groeihormoon (somatostatinen): De productie van het groeihormoon in de hypofyse wordt gestimuleerd door een hersenhormoon (het zogenaamde GHRH). Op zijn beurt remt het groeihormoon de productie van het hersenhormoon. De somatostatinen lijken op groeihormoon, maar zijn beter in staat om de productie van het hersenhormoon GHRH af te remmen.
2. Geneesmiddelen die de productie van groeihormoon remmen (dopamine-agonisten): Het hersenhormoon dopamine remt zowel de productie van het hersenhormoon GHRH als direct de productie van het groeihormoon in de hypofyse.
3. Geneesmiddelen die de effecten van groeihormoon blokkeren (groeihormoon receptor-blokkeerders)
*2. Substitutie-therapie:*
Substitutie-therapie met hormonen wordt gegeven wanneer de hypofyse te weinig hormonen produceert omdat de hypofysetumor de normale hypofyse heeft verdrongen, of als door de neurochirurgie of radiotherapie de normale hypofyse te zeer beschadigd is. Indien na chirurgische verwijdering van de hypofyse, de hormonale functie niet binnen enkele maanden terugkeert, is substitutie-therapie veelal levenslang nodig.
Substitutie-therapie wordt gegeven bij een tekort aan de volgende hormonen:
* Cortisol
* Schildklierhormoon
* Anti-diuretisch hormoon (desmopressine (Minrin)
* Geslachtshormonen: testosteron of oestrogeen/progestageen (soms)
* Groeihormoon (soms)
*Radiotherapie:*
Radiotherapie bij hypofysetumoren wordt gegeven
* indien medicamenteuze behandeling of operatie onvoldoende heeft geholpen, of
* indien operatie wegens een te hoge leeftijd of zeer slechte lichamelijke conditie van de patiënt te riskant is, of
* indien een hypofysetumor ondanks eerdere behandelingen weer uitgroeit.
Over het juiste moment voor radiotherapie wordt ook door specialisten verschillend gedacht. Daarbij moet een afweging gemaakt worden tussen de ernst van de ziekte en de risicos van de verschillende behandelingen. Het risicos op blijvende uitval van de hypofyse-functie is na neuro-chirurgie en radiotherapie even groot. Daarbij moet worden bedacht dat met de moderne radiotherapietechnieken zeer precies bestraald kan worden, waarbij het omgevende normale (hersen)weefsel minimaal belast wordt.
*Operatie*
Wanneer de tumor in aanmerking komt voor operatieve behandeling zal meestal gekozen worden voor een operatie door de neusbijholte, de zogenaamde transsfenoïdale chirurgie. Hierbij wordt via de neus een toegang gemaakt tot de neusbijholte om zo, direct op de sella turcica uit te komen. Meestal wordt de ingreep in samenwerking met een KNO-arts uitgevoerd. Inmiddels wordt bij deze operatie steeds vaker gebruik gemaakt van een kijkbuis (endoscoop).
Het lukt niet altijd de tumor volledig te verwijderen. Vaak heeft dit te maken met de vorm en de ligging van de tumor of omdat het tumorkapsel erg vast zit aan het omliggend weefsel. Wanneer de tumor niet goed te onderscheiden is van het normale hypofyseweefsel, zoals soms het geval is bij kleine hormoonproducerende tumoren, is de kans groter dat er bij de operatie nog een gedeelte van de tumor achterblijft. Dit hoeft niet te leiden tot terugkeer en het opnieuw moeten verwijderen van de tumor.
In sommige gevallen waarbij het gezwel niet via de neusholte geopereerd kan worden moet de operatie via een andere route worden uitgevoerd, trepanatie genoemd. Hierbij wordt een klein luikje in de schedel gemaakt, waarlangs vervolgens het gezwel bereikt kan worden. Het gaat hierbij vaak om een grote tumor, die door zijn vorm en ligging niet meer goed te opereren is door de neus of om een restant van een tumor, dat na een eerdere operatie door de neus is achtergebleven en nog druk uitoefent op de omgeving.

_Hypofyse tumor: Vanaf de ogen verlopen de oogzenuwen horizontaal naar achteren tot ze kruisen in het chiasma. Even onder deze kruising van de oogzenuwen ligt de hypofyse in een kleine holte van de schedelbasis Een tumor in de hypofyse kan door druk aanleiding geven tot stoornissen in de gezichtsvelden. Gewoonlijk kiest men bij een operatie de transsfenoidale benaderingsweg: direct door de neus heen in de richting van de hypofyse. Bij een grote hypofysetumor kiest men soms een andere benadering: via een trepanatie of craniotomie wordt onder de hersenen door de hypofyse bereikt._ 
*Na de operatie*
Aan het eind van de operatie wordt de neusholte doorgaans opgevuld met neustampons. Hierdoor kan het ademen in het begin wat lastig zijn. Deze neustampons worden na enkele dagen verwijderd. Gedurende enkele weken mag de neus niet hard gesnoten worden. Wanneer de operatie is uitgevoerd met de endoscoop is het meestal niet nodig de neusholte op te vullen met neustampons.
Kort na de operatie is het bijhouden van de vochtbalans erg belangrijk. Wanneer de patiënt kort na de operatie veel moet plassen en/of veel dorst heeft, is er waarschijnlijk sprake van een gestoorde waterhuishouding. In bepaalde gevallen moet dit met medicijnen behandeld worden. 
Wanneer er geen complicaties optreden vindt na enkele dagen ontslag uit het ziekenhuis plaats.
Na de operatie kan de hormoonhuishouding blijvend gestoord zijn doordat de hypofyse te weinig van een bepaald soort hormonen produceert. De patiënt moet dan als vervanging deze hormonen innemen. We noemen dit substitutietherapie. Vaak is er ook al voor de ingreep een bepaald hormoontekort en is dit geen gevolg van de operatie.
Om te zien of de tumor volledig is verwijderd kan pas na enkele maanden een controle MRI gemaakt worden van de hypofyse. Voor die tijd is een restje tumor niet te onderscheiden van operatielitteken. Wanneer bij de operatie niet al het tumorweefsel verwijderd kon worden, kan soms de hypofysetumor weer aangroeien en is er soms nog een operatie nodig. De kans hierop is kleiner als het tumorgebied na de operatie bestraald is.

*Uitzaaiingen / metastasen*
Hersentumoren kunnen worden onderscheiden in:
* primaire hersentumoren: tumoren die in de hersenen ontstaan
* hersenmetastasen: secundaire hersentumoren
Hersenmetastasen zijn uitzaaiingen in de hersenen van kanker die ergens anders in het lichaam is ontstaan. Kanker begint meestal in een bepaald orgaan, bijvoorbeeld borstkanker in de borst en longkanker in de longen, en verspreidt zich via het bloed door het lichaam. Kankercellen stranden in de kleine bloedvaatjes van de hersenen en groeien uit tot tumoren die klachten kunnen veroorzaken. Hersenmetastasen komen veel vaker voor dan primaire hersentumoren, in Nederland bij vele duizenden patiënten per jaar maar precieze aantallen zijn niet bekend. Hersenmetastasen komen nogal eens voor in de laatste levensfase van een patiënt met een ongeneeslijke vorm van kanker.
Tumoren die regelmatig aanleiding geven tot hersentumoren zijn borstkanker, longkanker en kwaadaardige huidkanker (melanoom). Maar in principe kunnen alle vormen van kanker uitzaaien naar de hersenen.
*Symptomen*
Hersenmetastasen geven dezelfde klachten en verschijnselen als kwaadaardige primaire hersentumoren:
* Epileptische aanvallen
* Gedragsverandering
* Neurologische uitvalsverschijnselen zoals verlamming van een arm, been of lichaamshelft,
* Moeite met of uitval van spraak
* Evenwichtsproblemen
* Hoofdpijn, misselijkheid en braken

_(Bron: hersentumor.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Uitzaaiingen / metastasen*
*Diagnose*
Bij een patiënt die al bekend is met kanker, en die een of meer van bovenbeschreven symptomen heeft, wordt vaak direct gedacht worden aan een hersenmetastase. Op een CT-scan of een MRI van de hersenen is een metastase meestal te zien als een scherp begrensde contrast-aankleurende ronde afwijking omgeven door hersenoedeem. Bij meer dan de helft van de patiënten worden meer dan één metastase gevonden.
Bij twijfel aan de diagnose, bijvoorbeeld als er maar één hersentumor te zien is, indien de patiënt niet bekend is met kanker of indien een eerdere kanker allang genezen is, is het nodig om de diagnose vast te stellen aan de hand van een stukje tumorweefsel. Dit tumorweefsel kan worden verkregen door een biopsie of door een operatieve verwijdering van de tumor. Onder de microscoop heeft een uitzaaiing de uiterlijke kenmerken van de oorspronkelijke kanker.
Soms wordt een afwijking in de hersenen gevonden die een metastase zou kunnen zijn. Als bij de patiënt tot dan toe nog geen kanker gevonden is, zal in de regel onderzoek naar een primaire tumor worden verricht, en naar metastasen elders in het lichaam.
*Behandeling*
De keuze van behandeling van de patiënt met een hersenmetastase hangt af van de conditie en leeftijd van de patiënt en de actuele verspreiding van de oorspronkelijke kanker. De beslissing tot behandeling wordt, in overleg met de patiënt, genomen in een multidisciplinair overleg. Het doel van de behandeling is het verlengen van het leven, maar vooral het verbeteren van de kwaliteit ervan.
** Hormonale behandeling*
Bij een sterk vermoeden van hersenmetastasen wordt meestal begonnen met een behandeling met bijnierschorshormoon (dexamethason). Dit geneesmiddel vermindert de druk ontstaan door het hersenoedeem rond de metastasen en vermindert de klachten binnen enkele uren tot dagen.
** Neurochirurgie*
Chirurgische verwijdering van een metastase is zinvol indien er twijfel bestaat over de diagnose, wanneer er sprake is van slechts één hersenmetastase, of om ernstige klachten door de tumor direct te verhelpen. Bij patiënten met meerdere metastasen in de hersenen, of bij wie de kanker ook elders in het lichaam actief is, is chirurgische behandeling doorgaans minder voor de hand liggend.
** Radiotherapie*
Een serie bestralingen is een optie als een patiënt zich beter voelt door de dexamethason en kan de gunstige werking van dexamethason geleidelijk overnemen. Indien er sprake is van meerdere metastasen wordt in het algemeen een kort bestralingsschema gegeven van 5 tot 10 dagelijkse bestralingen. Bestraling kan gegeven worden op de gehele schedelinhoud of lokaal alleen ter plaatse van de hersenmetastase(n). Hele lokale bestraling met zeer hoge dosis wordt stereotactische radiotherapie (met een gamma-knife of een lineaire versneller) genoemd. De keuze van de te geven radiotherapie hangt af van de conditie van de patiënt en het aantal hersenmetastasen. Stereotactische radiotherapie is soms een goed alternatief voor chirurgie.
** Chemotherapie*
De rol van chemotherapie bij hersenmetastasen is beperkt. Bij bepaalde vormen van kanker (kleincellig longcarcinoom, borstkanker, kiemceltumor) wordt chemotherapie wel regelmatig voorgeschreven. Soms vindt verspreiding van kankercellen plaats via het hersenvocht naar de hersenvliezen: leptomeningeale metastasering. Ook in dat geval is chemotherapie een mogelijkheid.

*Tumoren in of bij het ruggenmerg*
Tumoren die in het ruggenmerg ontstaan zijn zeldzaam, maar uitzaaiingen van tumoren elders in het lichaam naar delen rond het ruggenmerg komen vaak voor. Het gaat daarbij om metastasen in de wervels of in het ruggenmergskanaal. Door druk op het ruggenmerg kunnen pijn, vermindering van het gevoel en verlammingen onder het niveau van de tumor ontstaan. Deze combinatie van klachten wordt een dreigende dwarslaesie genoemd, en vormt een spoedindicatie voor behandeling. Deze bestaat meestal uit radiotherapie, in bepaalde gevallen voorafgegaan door een operatie. Bij primaire ruggenmergstumoren is chirurgie de eerste keuze van behandeling.
*Anatomie van de wervelkolom*
Het ruggenmerg (myelum spinalis) vormt een bundel van zenuwen in het wervelkanaal (canalis spinalis) die de hersenen verbindt met de zenuwen vanuit het lichaam. De wervelkolom bestaat uit zeven halswervels, van boven tot onder in nek aangeduid als C1 tot en met C7. Daaronder komen de 12 borstwervels, van boven naar beneden geteld als Th1 tot en met Th12. De borstwervels worden gekenmerkt door verbinding met 12 ribben aan weerszijden. Daaronder komen de vijf lendenwervels, aangeduid als L1 tot en met L5. Het onderste gedeelte van de rug wordt gevormd door het heiligbeen, dat de achterzijde vormt van het bekken, en het kleine staartbeentje. Het wervelkanaal loopt tot aan het heiligbeen (sacrum). Het ruggenmerg geeft aan weerszijde van elke wervel zenuwvertakkingen af. Het ruggenmerg loopt taps toe naar onderen toe steeds smaller, en eindigt halverwege de lendenwervels. De vertakkingen lopen nog wel als een soort paardenstaart van zenuwtakken (cauda equina), en verlaten de wervelkolom tot onder in het heiligbeen.
*Metastasen in en bij het ruggenmerg*
Uitzaaiingen van kanker elders in het lichaam naar de wervels of naar het wervelkanaal komen vaak voor. Ongeveer bij 10 tot 20% van de patiënten met kanker komen wervelmetastasen voor. In veel gevallen is bovendien al langer bekend dat een patiënt kanker (met uitzaaiingen) heeft. Het betreft meestal patiënten met uitzaaiingen vanuit longkanker, borstkanker, prostaatkanker, melanoom (een vorm van huidkanker) of de ziekte van Kahler (myeloom), maar ook andere vormen van kanker kunnen uitzaaien naar de wervels. Zelden is een ruggenmergmetastase het eerste teken van kanker.
*Symptomen*
* Verschijnselen van wervelmetastasen beginnen meestal als lokale pijn van de aangetaste wervel. De wervel is pijnlijk bij lichte aanraking, bij zacht kloppen tegen de wervelkolom, en bij voorzichtig samendrukken van de wervelkolom.
* Zenuwpijnen komen voor wanneer zenuwen in de verdrukking raken. Deze pijnen stralen nogal eens uit naar een arm (bij een metastase in de hals), of naar romp dan wel been (bij een metastase lager in de rug).
* Gevoelsverandering onder het niveau van de verdrukking. Het gaat dan niet alleen om een vermindering van de tastzin en een verminderd gevoel voor pijnprikkels. Ook het diepere gevoel van blaas en anus kan afnemen, met onwillekeurig verlies (incontinentie) van urine of ontlasting.
* Verlammingsverschijnselen onder het niveau van de verdrukking (dwarslaesie). Verlammingsverschijnselen beginnen soms geleidelijk aan als subtiele veranderingen in de motoriek: een patiënt laat wat vaker een glas vallen, of blijft vaker met een voet achter een drempel haken. Maar de uitvalsverschijnselen kunnen ook in enkele uren tijd ontstaan. De kans op herstel hangt af van de ernst en duur van de dwarslaesie. Een in korte tijd ontstane (dreigende) dwarslaesie is een spoedindicatie voor operatie of radiotherapie.
* Ophouden van urine (blaasretentie) is een vorm van verlamming van de afsluitspier van de blaas. Enerzijds voelt de patiënt niet meer dat zijn blaas vol is, anderzijds kan hij zijn blaasspier ook niet meer vrijwillig ontspannen. Behalve dat een patiënt een blaascatheter moet krijgen om de blaas te legen, is behandeling van de dwarslaesie nog dezelfde dag vereist. 
*Diagnose*
Wervelmetastasen komen zeer vaak voor bij patiënten met kanker, en beginnen meestal met pijn. Lokale pijn alleen is geen reden tot spoed, maar tekenen van neurologische uitval zijn dat wel. Zodra een vermoeden bestaat van een (dreigende) dwarslaesie door uitzaaiingen is een zorgvuldig neurologisch onderzoek, aangevuld met röntgenfoto-s of MRI, vereist.
*Behandeling*
* Pijn zonder uitvalsverschijnselen: Bij patiënten met pijn door wervelmetastasen is goede symptoombehandeling mogelijk. De pijnbehandeling bestaat uit een combinatie van pijnstillers en bestraling. Een eenmalige bestraling is veelal even effectief als een langduriger bestraling, en kan eventueel herhaald worden.
* Dreigende dwarslaesie: Bij patiënten met uitzaaiingen die in korte tijd (binnen 48 uur) gevoelsverlies of verlammingsverschijnselen ontwikkelen is chirurgie de eerste keus van behandeling. Daarna volgt vaak bestraling van het operatiegebied. Voor patiënten bij wie een operatie niet mogelijk is of te riskant is, vormt alleen radiotherapie een goed alternatief. Een kortdurende bestraling is even effectief als een langdurig behandeling.
* Medicamenteuze therapie: bij patiënten met uitvalsverschijnselen ten gevolge van verdrukking van het ruggenmerg door een metastase, is hormoontherapie (dexamethason) zinvol als acute behandeling. In een aantal gevallen kan dexamethason functieherstel bevorderen.
* Patiënten zonder eerdere kankerdiagnose: Bij sommige patiënten is pijn in de rug met uitvalsverschijnselen het eerste teken dat er sprake is van kanker. Op de botscan of de MRI wordt in dat geval een beeld gezien dat precies past bij uitzaaiingen. Weefseldiagnose is nodig om absolute zekerheid te krijgen. Chirurgie is veelal de eerste keuze van behandeling om twee redenen: het opheffen van de verdrukking van het ruggenmerg en verwijdering van een stuk weefsel voor diagnose.
*Prognose*
De prognose van patiënten met uitzaaiingen naar de wervelkolom is meestal somber, maar gunstige uitzonderingen komen voor. Bij patiënten met een dreigende dwarslaesie is de ernst van de verlammingen na behandeling een belangrijke voorspellende factor voor de herstel. Het is daarom van groot belang dat uitvalsverschijnselen snel worden herkend en behandeld.

_(Bron: hersentumor.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Tumoren in of bij het ruggenmerg*
*Primaire tumoren in en rond het ruggenmerg*
Primaire tumoren van of nabij het ruggenmerg komen minder vaak voor dan metastasen. In principe kunnen de meest voorkomende hersentumoren ook in of nabij het ruggenmerg ontstaan: meningiomen, astrocytomen, neurofibromen en Schwannomen.
*Symptomen*
In principe kunnen tumoren in en rond het ruggenmerg dezelfde symptomen geven als metastasen, maar veelal ontstaan de klachten langzamer, zijn ze minder ernstig en reageren beter op chirurgische behandeling. Maar de klachten verschillen ook per soort tumor.
* Meningiomen in het ruggenmerg gaan uit van de ruggenmergsvliezen (leptomeningen) rond het ruggenmerg. Het zijn meestal traag groeiende tumoren die langzaam verergerende klachten geven door verdrukking van het ruggenmerg.
* Gliomen: Zowel ependymomen als astrocytomen komen voor in het ruggenmerg, wat vaker op de kinderleeftijd dan bij volwassenen. Meestal betreft het laaggradige tumoren die geleidelijk aan verschijnselen van verdrukking van het ruggenmerg veroorzaken. In het bijzonder bij kinderen is chirurgie de eerste keus van behandeling. Bij ouderen zijn de beperkte herstelkansen een belemmering voor operatie. Radiotherapie is een goed alternatief of aanvullende behandeling.
* Dermoid- en epidermoidcysten komen vooral voor op de kinderleeftijd. Ze worden met name gevonden als een tumor bij de schedelbasis en in het wervelkanaal. Een epidermoidcyste is meestal een afgesloten holte gevuld met een vettige substantie. Een dermoidcyste bevat veelal haren en talgklieren. Soms is een dermoidcyste verbonden met de huid via een sinus, waardoor de cyste geïnfecteerd kan raken.
* Chordoma is een zeldzame langzaam groeiende tumor die ontstaat in de schedelbasis of in een wervel. Omdat een chordoma soms nauw verweven is met de zenuwen, en een operatie zelden mogelijk is zonder blijvende zenuwbeschadigingen, worden chordomas veelal behandeld met een combinatie van beperkte operatie en bestraling. Om het ruggenmerg daarbij zoveel mogelijk te sparen wordt gebruik gemaakt van hoge precisie bestralingstechnieken. Klik hier voor meer informatie over chordoma.
* Neurofibromen en Schwannomen ontstaan vanuit cellen in de zenuwscheden, en kunnen zowel voorkomen bij de hersenzenuwen (in het bijzonder de gehoorszenuw), bij de spinale zenuwen, als bij de perifere zenuwen. Ze komen zowel voor als een eenkelvoudige (solitaire) tumor als in een meervoudige (multipele) vorm. Bij de meervoudige vorm is er vaak sprake van een erfelijke ziekte (neurofibromatosis of Ziekte van von Recklinghausen), waarbij ook pigmentvlekken van de huid en andere hersentumoren kunnen voorkomen.
* Alle primaire bottumoren kunnen zich presenteren in de wervelkolom en pijn en neurologische klachten geven. Het kan dan gaan om een primair Ewingsarcoom op de kinderleeftijd of om een osteosarcoom, evenals om meer goedaardige bottumoren. De diagnose wordt veelal pas gesteld na een operatie.
*Diagnose*
Met een MRI of CT-scan zijn de lokalisatie (het wervelniveau), de grootte en de uitgebreidheid van de tumor veelal zeer precies te bepalen. Bovendien verstrekt een scan informatie over de operatieve behandelingsmogelijkheden. Een definitieve diagnose wordt gesteld door onderzoek van het weefsel.
*Behandeling*
Chirurgie is doorgaans de eerste keus van behandeling bij patiënten die verdacht worden van een tumor in of rond het ruggenmerg. Afhankelijk van het type tumor volgt alsnog een aanvullende behandeling.
Bij patiënten met een glioom (ependymoom, astrocytoom) kan aanvullende radiotherapie gegeven worden.
*Prognose*
Voor de meeste tumoren in en rond het ruggenmerg is de prognose relatief gunstig. Een uitzondering vormen kwaadaardige astrocytomen in het ruggenmerg.

*Brughoektumoren*
Een brughoektumor is een gezwel dat zich op een welbepaalde plaats binnen de schedel bevindt, namelijk de brughoek. Er bestaan een linker en een rechter brughoek, die gelegen zijn aan de schedelbasis, tussen de pons of brug en de kleine hersenen. In dit gebied loopt een aantal hersenzenuwen. De brughoektumor die het meest voorkomt gaat uit van de achtste hersenzenuw (de gehoors- en evenwichtszenuw, nervus acusticus en de nervus vestibularis) die ontspringt uit de pons en loopt naar de opening in het rotsbeen, de zogenaamde inwendige gehoorgang. Hier komt hij samen te liggen met de zevende hersenzenuw of nervus facialis (die de gelaatsspieren aanstuurt). Het gezwel ontstaat uit de zogenaamde Schwann cellen, die in feite het omhulsel van de zenuw vormen, de zenuwschede, en het gezwel is bijna altijd goedaardig. De huidige juiste benaming van deze tumor is Vestibulair Schwannoom, terwijl vroeger vaak de naam acusticus neurinoom gebruikt werd. 
De brughoektumor, die meestal enkelzijdig voorkomt, kan zich ook dubbelzijdig manifesteren. Vaak bestaat er dan een verband met de erfelijke aandoening neurofibromatose (een afwijking met zeer verschillende uitingsvormen die vooral de huid en het zenuwstelsel aantast). Een bepaalde vorm van deze ziekte, meestal neurofibromatose type 2 of kortweg NF2 genoemd, wordt gekenmerkt door het beiderzijds voorkomen van het Vestibulair Schwannoom.

_Schematische voorstelling van de ligging van een brughoektumor. Voor een goed overzicht zijn de ruimtelijke verhoudingen wat overdreven. Via een opening die in de schedel achter het oor wordt gemaakt, krijgt men toegang tot de zogenaamde brughoek, het gebied dat gelegen is tussen de pons (of brug) en de kleine hersenen. De kleine hersenen moeten wel met een spatel opzij worden gehouden om de pons te laten zien met de hersenzenuwen die uit de pons ontspringen en lopen naar de opening in het rotsbeen (de zogenaamde inwendige gehoorgang). Het zijn de 8e hersenzenuw (de gehoors- en evenwichtszenuw) en de 7e hersenzenuw of nervus facialis (die de motoriek van de gelaatsspieren aanstuurt). Aan de gehoorszenuw zit een kleine tumor die ontstaan is uit de cellen van de schede van deze zenuw. Onder deze hersenzenuwen ziet men de 9e en 10e hersenzenuw uit het verlengde merg lopen naar de opening in de schedelbasis waar ze de schedel verlaten._ 
*Symptomen*
In het geval van het Vestibulair Schwannoom ontstaan de eerste verschijnselen doordat het gezwel dat uitgaat van de zenuwschede van de achtste hersenzenuw gaat drukken op de zenuw. Hierdoor zal de zenuw aan de kant van het gezwel minder goed gaan werken. De achtste hersenzenuw brengt normaal signalen uit het gehoors- en evenwichtsorgaan, dat ligt in het rotsbeen, over naar het gehoors- en evenwichtscentrum in de hersenen. De meest voorkomende beginklachten zijn dan ook eenzijdige gehoorsdaling en oorsuizen. Duizeligheid komt daarnaast ook vaak voor en wordt meestal aangegeven als een gevoel van onzekerheid ter been. Bij verdere groei van de tumor kunnen ook de andere hersenzenuwen die in de brughoek lopen in de verdrukking komen. Het gaat hierbij meestal om de vijfde hersenzenuw (nervus trigeminus), die verantwoordelijk is voor het gevoel in het aangezicht. De verschijnselen die hierbij optreden zijn pijnlijke gevoelsstoornissen in het gezicht. Ook kan de zevende hersenzenuw die verantwoordelijk is voor de motoriek van de gelaatsspieren uitvallen met als gevolg verlamming van de gelaatsspieren aan de aangetaste zijde, wat hierin tot uiting komt dat de mondhoek gaat hangen en het oog minder goed gesloten kan worden. Bij heel grote tumoren kunnen ook de nog lager gelegen hersenzenuwen uitvallen. Daarnaast kan er een stoornis optreden in de hersenvochtcirculatie, waardoor een waterhoofd of hydrocephalus ontstaat, met als klachten hoofdpijn gecombineerd met slecht zien, braken en sufheid. Door druk op de hersenstam kunnen de signalen, die vanuit de hersenen naar het ruggenmerg doorgestuurd worden, onderbroken worden met uitval van belangrijke lichaamsfuncties als gevolg. Zowel de situatie waarbij er een waterhoofd optreedt, als die waarbij er druk op de hersenstam wordt uitgeoefend door het gezwel zijn levensbedreigend. Hoofdpijn kan ook als klacht optreden bij relatief kleine tumoren, zonder dat er hierbij sprake is van een stoornis in de hersenvochtcirculatie. 
*Diagnose*
Het is van belang om in een vroeg stadium de diagnose te stellen. Groei van de tumor kan onherstelbare zenuwbeschadiging veroorzaken en levensbedreigend zijn. Daarnaast neemt het operatierisico en de kans op complicaties toe bij grotere tumoren. Aan de hand van een aantal typische ziekteverschijnselen, zoals eenzijdige gehoorsdaling of oorsuizen, kan de diagnose vermoed worden. De patiënt wordt dan naar de KNO-arts of neuroloog verwezen, die uiteindelijk de diagnose stelt. Hij maakt hierbij gebruik van aanvullend gehoors- en evenwichtsonderzoek. Dit onderzoek kan aantonen of er een afwijking in de brughoek gezocht moet worden. Het aangewezen onderzoek om de diagnose te bevestigen is de MRI-scan van het hoofd, waarmee zelfs zeer kleine tumoren van slechts enkele millimeters aan te tonen zijn. Natuurlijk is niet iedere duizeligheid het gevolg van een brughoektumor. Integendeel, duizeligheid is een heel veel voorkomende klacht met een scala aan oorzaken, die vaker niet dan wel het gevolg van een brughoektumor zijn.

_MRI's van een grote brughoektumor (*). Het "tuitje" aan de tumor is de groei van de tumor in de inwendige gehoorgang._ 

_(Bron: hersentumor.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Brughoektumoren*
*Behandeling*
Doel van de behandeling is schade te voorkomen, die ontstaat door groei van de tumor. De meest effectieve methode om dit doel te bereiken is de chirurgische verwijdering van de tumor. Omdat aan een dergelijke operatie een zeker risico is verbonden, is een alternatieve behandeling ontwikkeld, de zogenaamde stereotactische bestraling. Hierbij wordt de tumor niet weggenomen, maar door straling in zijn groei gestopt. Uit onderzoek is gebleken, dat de groei van de tumor niet altijd goed voorspelbaar is. Meestal groeit de tumor traag, d.w.z. 1 à 2 mm per jaar, maar soms kan de tumor ook jarenlang niet groter worden. Daarom kan in sommige gevallen besloten worden om niet direct tot behandeling over te gaan, maar eerst het natuurlijke verloop te volgen en pas behandeling in te stellen bij aangetoonde groei.

*Klachten en verschijnselen bij een hersentumor*
De verschijnselen van een hersentumor hangen samen met de omvang van de tumor, de groeisnelheid en de plaats binnen de hersenen. Er zijn diverse klachten en verschijnselen mogelijk: 
* Hoofdpijn. Een snelgroeiende of grote tumor veroorzaakt drukverhoging in de hersenen. Een gevolg van drukverhoging kan hoofdpijn zijn, vooral bij activiteiten die zelf ook de druk laten toenemen, zoals bukken, niezen, persen, eventueel gepaard gaand met misselijkheid en braken.
* Psychische veranderingen. Wanneer de tumor groeit in een neurologisch 'stil' gebied, dat wil zeggen een deel van de hersenen waar uitval van functie minder snel opvalt, kan deze enige tijd onopgemerkt groeien. Naast verhoging van de druk kan in dat geval sprake zijn van psychische veranderingen, zoals trager worden of juist minder geremd zijn.
* Uitvalsverschijnselen. Bij groei in een deel van de hersenen die beweging aanstuurt, kunnen verlammingsverschijnselen optreden, die zich in de andere lichaamshelft voordoen. Maar ook kunnen zich b.v spraakstoornissen of stoornissen van het gevoel voordoen.
* Epileptische toevallen. Deze aanvallen kunnen ook het gevolg zijn van een hersentumor.
In een heel enkel geval kan een bloeding in een tumor optreden, iets wat het stellen van een juiste diagnose aanvankelijk kan bemoeilijken. 
Bovengenoemde klachten en verschijnselen kunnen ook wijzen op een goedaardige aandoening.

*Diagnose*
De diagnose hersentumor wordt gesteld op basis van klachten & symptomen, beeldvorming (CT en MRI scan), en weefseldiagnose. De verdenking op een hersentumor rijst veelal pas wanneer een aantal meer voor de hand liggende aandoeningen zijn uitgesloten: hoofdpijn, gedragsveranderingen en neurologische uitvalsverschijnselen komen bij veel ziekten voor. Een CT of MRI scan geeft weliswaar veel informatie over de plaats, omvang en vermoedelijke aard van een hersentumor, maar uiteindelijk kan de diagnose alleen met zekerheid worden gesteld door weefsel van de tumor in het laboratorium te onderzoeken.
*Huisarts en neuroloog*
Het stellen van de diagnose hersentumor is meestal niet zo eenvoudig. Een huisarts ziet maar een paar keer in zijn/haar carrière een patiënt met een hersentumor. De meeste mensen met hoofdpijn hebben gelukkig geen hersentumor. Wanneer iemand echter over hoofdpijn klaagt die daar nooit eerder last van had en bovendien wanneer er sprake is van misselijkheid, braken of uitvalverschijnselen, kan nader onderzoek gerechtvaardigd zijn.
De klachten van een patiënt met een hersentumor nemen in het algemeen toe in de tijd. Ook epileptische aanvullen kunnen voorkomen. Deze aanvallen zijn acuut, vaak kortdurend en van voorbijgaande aard. Neurologische uitval, hoe subtiel ook, kan bij een hersentumor passen. Alarmerende symptomen zijn: verlaagd bewustzijn, nieuwe zeer ernstige hoofdpijn en ernstige neurologische uitval.
De huisarts zal een patiënt, waarbij hij een hersentumor vermoedt in het algemeen verwijzen naar de neuroloog. In het gesprek met de neuroloog wordt uw ziektegeschiedenis verder uitgediept, gevolgd door lichamelijk onderzoek. Daarnaast heeft de neuroloog beschikking over aanvullende technieken die snel uitsluitsel geven over de aan- of afwezigheid van een hersentumor. 
*Radioloog*
Radiologische of beeldvormende technieken worden gebruikt om de omvang, plaats en vermoedelijke aard van een hersentumor vast te stellen. De twee meest gebruikte beeldvormende technieken zijn de CT en MRI scan.
* Een CT-scan (CT = computertomografie) van de hersenen geeft informatie over de ruimte die een hersentumor inneemt door verdringing van, verplaatsing van, en ingroei in de hersenen. Na toediening van contrastvloeistof meestal toegediend via een bloedvat in de elleboog kunnen sommige hersentumoren aankleuren. Dit zegt iets over de aard van de hersentumor.
* Een MRI (Magnetic Resonance Imaging) toont de hersenen in meer detail en is in het algemeen een beter onderzoek voor hersentumoren dan de CT-scan. De MRI geeft in het algemeen meer informatie. Toch wordt vaak als eerste een CT-scan gemaakt, vanwege de relatief beperkte beschikbaarheid van MRI-machines en de geringere belasting voor de patiënt.
*Neurochirurg en patholoog*
*Weefseldiagnose*
Hoewel op de MRI scan al met een vrij grote mate van waarschijnlijkheid een diagnose kan worden gesteld, kan pas volledige zekerheid worden verkregen wanneer het weefsel onder de microscoop is onderzocht. Een weefseldiagnose levert uiteindelijk de meest betrouwbare gegevens op over de aard van een tumor. Daarom zal in het algemeen altijd geprobeerd worden weefsel voor nader onderzoek te verkrijgen. Het wegnemen van zo'n stukje weefsel uit het afwijkend gebied kan gebeuren via een biopsie of een grotere operatie (craniotomie):
* Bij een biopsie wordt alleen een klein stukje weefsel weggenomen. De neurochirurg maakt hierbij een klein gaatje in de schedel om zo een klein stukje van de tumor te kunnen verwijderen.
* Bij een grotere operatie wordt er een groter luikje in de schedel gemaakt (craniotomie), waarna de neurochirurg zal proberen zo veel mogelijk tumorweefsel op zo veilig mogelijke manier te verwijderen. 
Of een biopsie of een grotere operatie wordt verricht, hangt van vele factoren af. Het heeft onder andere te maken met de plaats van de afwijking binnen de hersenen. Lees meer hierover bij neurochirurgie .
Het weefselonderzoek, dat in het laboratorium gebeurt door een patholoog-anatoom, duurt meestal een aantal werkdagen.

*Behandeling*
De diagnose '(kwaadaardige) hersentumor' komt normaal gesproken aan het licht, doordat er naar aanleiding van neurologische klachten of verschijnselen aanvullend onderzoek wordt verricht. Het kan hierbij bijvoorbeeld gaan om een eerste epileptische aanval, hoofdpijn, gedragsverandering of uitvalsverschijnselen. 
*Onderzoek*
Meestal zal de huisarts de betrokkene naar de neuroloog verwijzen, die vervolgens lichamelijk onderzoek en aanvullend onderzoek doet, indien het vermoeden rijst op aanwezigheid van een hersentumor. Het gaat dan vooral om 'beeldvormend onderzoek' van de hersenen middels een CT-scan of een MRI. Als dit onderzoek een afwijking toont die verdacht is voor een kwaadaardige hersentumor, wordt betrokkene in het algemeen verwezen naar de neurochirurg: "de neuroloog diagnosticeert en de neurochirurg opereert", indien mogelijk.
Bij de operatie (craniotomie) wordt op een zo veilig mogelijke manier zoveel mogelijk afwijkend weefsel weggenomen. De chirurgische mogelijkheden hangen hierbij vooral samen met de plaats van de tumor binnen de schedel: zo is soms alleen een biopsie mogelijk, waarbij slechts een klein stukje weefsel kan worden weggenomen. In andere gevallen kan een groot gedeelte van de tumor worden verwijderd gedurende de operatie. In voorkomende gevallen kan ook in eerste instantie worden afgewacht. Dit geldt als er sprake lijkt te zijn van een relatief goedaardige afwijking in het hoofd.
Uiteindelijk kan de juiste diagnose pas worden gesteld, als de afwijking door de patholoog-anatoom is bestudeerd: een stukje van de hersentumor wordt hierbij, na bewerking, onder de microscoop bekeken. Alleen op deze manier kan de aard van de afwijking, zoals gezien op een hersenscan, op de juiste wijze worden geïnterpreteerd.
*Behandelingsstrategie*
Nadat de diagnose gesteld is, kan de juiste behandelstrategie worden bepaald, die mede afhankelijk is van de tumorsoort. De behandeling kan bestaan uit (aanvullende) neurochirurgie , radiotherapie en/of chemotherapie. Ook kan worden gekozen voor een afwachtend beleid, waarbij in eerste instantie niet hoeft te worden nabehandeld. Natuurlijk blijft de patiënt wel onder medische controle.

_(Bron: hersentumor.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Behandeling*
*Experimentele behandeling*
Naast algemeen geaccepteerde behandelingen zoals neurochirurgie, radiotherapie en chemotherapie zijn er ook behandelingen met een meer experimenteel karakter. De naam zegt het eigenlijk al: de behandeling draagt (nog) een experimenteel karakter: het nuttig effect dient nog in de klinische praktijk van alle dag te worden bewezen.
_Klinische studies_
Normaal gesproken worden nieuwe, experimentele behandelingen in een zorgvuldig opgezette 'klinische' studie onderzocht (= met echte patiënten), nadat in een eerder 'preklinisch' stadium (= tijdens onderzoek met hersentumorcellen en proefdieren) een nuttig effect is gesuggereerd. Voorbeelden van dit soort klinische studies zijn: gecombineerde behandeling van radiotherapie en chemotherapie, nieuwere vormen van radiotherapie, behandeling met nieuwe (of combinatie van) chemotherapie, gentherapie of immunotherapie. Hierbij moeten natuurlijk eventuele voor- en nadelen goed tegen elkaar worden afgewogen. Het doel van deze studies is om uiteindelijk tot een beter behandelingsresultaat te komen voor de individuele patiënt. Hierbij wordt vooral gedacht aan een betere overlevingskans in een betere toestand voor de betrokkene. Deze studies vragen veel tijd, en worden meestal in meerdere ziekenhuizen tegelijk uitgevoerd om zo snel mogelijk tot een betrouwbaar resultaat te komen. Ook in uw ziekenhuis kunt u mogelijk hiermee in aanraking komen. 
*Protonen bestraling*
Protonenbestraling is een vorm van bestraling waarmee zeer scherp begrensde tumoren met een grotere precisie kunnen worden bestraald dan met de gebruikelijke fotonenbestraling. 
*Overige behandeling*
* Second opinion (tweede mening): Veel patiënten willen meer zekerheid hebben over de beste behandeling in hun geval. Een tweede mening is een goed recht van een patiënt en er wordt, zeker bij ernstige aandoeningen, regelmatig gebruik van gemaakt. De 'second opinion' wordt meestal vergoed door de verzekeraar. Bespreek dit met uw behandelend arts en met uw huisarts. De te raadplegen arts heeft immers alle voorgaande gegevens nodig, en zal dus informatie willen opvragen bij uw eerdere behandelaar.
* Behandeling in het buitenland: Op Internet staan veel uitzonderlijke en experimentele behandelingen die alleen in het buitenland worden gegeven. Voor sommige mensen is het belangrijk deze mogelijkheden te onderzoeken. Slechts zelden worden deze behandelingen vergoed door de verzekeraar. Bespreek dit in ieder geval ook met uw behandelend arts.
*Alternatieve behandeling*
Naast de algemeen geaccepteerde 'reguliere' behandelingen bestaat er ook een veelheid aan alternatieve behandelingen. Het gaat hierbij dan bijvoorbeeld om bepaalde diëten, homeopathie of voedingssupplementen. De belangrijkste drijfveer voor een alternatief behandeling is dat patiënten heel graag zelf iets extra's willen doen om beter te worden. Veel gehoorde argumenten voor een alternatieve behandeling zijn:
* ...zo doe ik zelf actief iets aan mijn ziekte, wat me een sterk en goed gevoel geeft...
* ...we gaan echt tot het uiterste in mijn geval, ik wil tenslotte zo lang mogelijk leven in een zo goed mogelijke conditie...
* ...ik heb geen tijd om te wachten op een wetenschappelijk bewijs of het werkt, ik geloof gewoon in het positieve effect in mijn geval...
* ...de alternatieve arts heeft zo veel tijd en aandacht voor mij, en dat is prettig... 
Het wetenschappelijke bewijs van de effecten van deze alternatieve behandelingen ontbreekt meestal. De behandelingen zijn soms kostbaar en worden regelmatig niet door de verzekering vergoed (kijk in uw verzekeringsvoorwaarden). Het is vaak niet bekend wat het effect is van de alternatieve behandeling op uw reguliere therapie. Bespreek dit in ieder geval met uw behandelend arts.
*Behandelaars*
Al met al zullen de patiënt en zijn naasten in een vroeg stadium te maken krijgen met meerdere artsen: huisarts, neuroloog, neurochirurg, radiotherapeut, oncoloog. Al deze dokters bieden "neuro-oncologische zorg". Het is van groot belang om het overzicht hierbij niet te verliezen. In meerdere ziekenhuizen in Nederland wordt de neuro-oncologische zorg dan ook "multidisciplinair" genoemd en georganiseerd: verschillende specialisten zijn bij uw ziekteproces betrokken, en over de behandeling wordt de patiënt van meerdere kanten, maar tegelijkertijd ook in goed onderling overleg, geïnformeerd.
In sommige centra speelt een neuro-oncologisch verpleegkundige een grote rol. Bij diegene kunt u ook met vragen terecht. Overigens is de organisatie van de neuro-oncologische zorg in de verschillende ziekenhuizen verschillend van opzet.
*Controle*
Ook na een behandeling blijft de patiënt onder controle. Zo is het nodig om de effecten van neurochirurgie, radiotherapie en chemotherapie te controleren. Ook kan blijken dat medicijnen gedurende langere tijd nodig zijn, zoals medicijnen tegen epilepsie of hersenzwelling.

*Prognose*
Het vooruitzicht van de patiënt met een glioom hangt in het algemeen samen met de situatie van de patiënt (leeftijd, mate van handicap, tumorsoort) en met de behandeling van de tumor. De gemiddelde overleving van een patiënt met een laaggradig glioom varieert van 5 tot ruim 15 jaar. Bij het hoog*gradig glioom ligt deze tussen circa ruim 1 jaar voor het glioblastoom en 3 jaar voor het anaplas*tische astrocytoom. Patiënten met een oligo*dendroglioom of een oligo-astrocytoom (mengglioom) hebben in het algemeen een betere prognose dan patiënten met een astrocytoom.
Ondanks deze gegevens blijft het voor de behandelend arts onmogelijk om bij de individuele patiënt met zekerheid een uitspraak te doen over de levensverwachting. De vraag hoe lang heb ik nog, dokter? kan dan ook alleen met de nodige nuancering worden beantwoord. Dat geldt eveneens voor de vraag hoe zal het met mij gaan?. Ook hierover kan de behandelend arts slechts in algemene termen spreken.
Vaak is er sprake van toenemende klachten en verschijnselen, mede afhankelijk van de plaats van de tumor en de effecten van de behandeling, in positieve en negatieve zin. Zo hebben bijvoorbeeld anti-epileptica en dexamethason specifieke voordelen, maar helaas ook negatieve bijwerkingen. Zie ook bij veelgebruikte medicijnen. Dit geldt ook voor chemotherapie en radiotherapie.

*Recidief*
In het algemeen zal een kwaadaardige hersentumor helaas vroeg of laat terugkeren. Dat kan gepaard gaan met nieuwe klachten of verschijnselen. Soms is er sprake van nieuwe afwijkingen op een CT- of MRI scan, terwijl er nog geen nieuwe klachten zijn. Of er dan sprake is van een tumorrecidief of pseudoprogressie is niet altijd makkelijk te bepalen. Bij een tumorrecidief is er sprake van terugkeer of uitgroei van de tumor. Men spreekt van pseudoprogressie bij veranderingen door een eerder gegeven behandeling, zoals necrose (dood weefsel) door radiotherapie. Dat kan er op een CT- of MRI scan soms net zo uitzien als een echt terugkerende tumor.
De mogelijkheden van behandeling van het tumorrecidief hangen samen met verschillende aspecten, zoals de lichamelijke en psychische conditie op dat moment, de plaats van de tumor en de behandelingen die al dan niet eerder zijn gegeven .
Zo is het soms mogelijk om nogmaals te opereren, nogmaals te bestralen, of een andere vorm van chemotherapie toe te passen. Ook experimentele therapieën worden bij terugkeer van de tumor regelmatig gegeven. Dit laatste gebeurt in zogenaamde klinische trials: onderzoek, waarvoor u gevraagd kan worden om in te participeren. In het algemeen komen alleen patiënten in een relatief goede conditie voor dit soort studies in aanmerking.
Naast de levensverwachting is de kwaliteit van leven van groot belang. De behandelend arts zal daarover met de patiënt spreken: elke behandeling heeft zijn voor- en nadelen voor de kwaliteit van leven. Het is ook belangrijk dat de patiënt zelf hierover nadenkt en meedenkt.
Het kan zijn dat de tumor op een gegeven moment niet meer bestreden kan worden. De arts zal dat met de patiënt en naasten bespreken. Dan treedt de palliatieve fase in, waarin het behandelen en verzachten van klachten voorop staat. Een voorbeeld hiervan is het geven van dexamethason ter bestrijding van de klachten als gevolg van vochtophoping rond de hersentumor. Pijn kan worden bestreden met lichte pijnstillers tot morfine. Rustgevende medicijnen kunnen angst, onrust of verwardheid tegen gaan. De al eerder genoemde anti-epileptica helpen bij het onderdrukken van epileptische aanvallen. Vaak is de huisarts een belangrijke raadgever in deze fase. 

*Leven met een hersentumor*
Een hersentumor is een aandoening met ingrijpende gevolgen. Patiënten vergelijken de eerste periode rondom de diagnose en de eerste behandelingen als een sneltrein waar men instapt en die niet stopt op tussenliggende stations. Men ervaart het hele gebeuren als een soort roes waarin men meegesleurd wordt. Gevoelens van hulpeloosheid en verlies van controle komen vaak voor in deze periode.
*Emoties*
Bij het horen van deze diagnose krijgen patiënten en de mensen in hun omgeving te maken met een scala van emoties en reacties zoals angst, verdriet, wanhoop en boosheid. Het hele leven lijkt op losse schroeven te staan. Uw toekomst zoals u die voor ogen had wordt ineens onzeker. U ziet zich geconfronteerd met onzekerheden en heel veel vragen. Al die vragen buitelen door elkaar, vaak zonder logische samenhang.

_(Bron: hersentumor.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Medische informatie*
De eerste stap in het omgaan met de diagnose en de daaruit voortvloeiende behandelingen is het verkrijgen van deskundige, begrijpelijke, medische informatie. Voor het verkrijgen van deze informatie is uw behandelend arts de aangewezen persoon.
Bij gesprekken met de arts helpt het als u zich laat vergezellen door een familielid of een goede vriend of kennis. Dit dient twee doelen. Ten eerste kan deze persoon u morele steun geven, ten tweede kan diegene u helpen te herinneren wat er allemaal gezegd wordt tijdens het gesprek. Eventueel kunt u ook een verpleegkundige vragen bij het gesprek met de arts aanwezig te zijn. Na het gesprek kunt u dan rustig met de verpleegkundige nog een keer doornemen wat er precies besproken is.
*Ingrijpende gevolgen*
Er zijn vele manieren waarop mensen met moeilijke situaties omgaan. Sommige mensen willen zoveel mogelijk blijven werken, desnoods met een aangepast werkschema. Anderen zullen de gelegenheid aangrijpen om te stoppen met werken om hun tijd een andere invulling te geven. Dagelijkse routines moeten soms worden veranderd. Activiteiten die u altijd erg belangrijk vond kunnen nu veel minder belangrijk lijken. Soms kan een derde persoon in de vorm van bijvoorbeeld de neuro-oncologie verpleegkundige, psycholoog of maatschappelijk werker helpen om, samen met u, nieuwe manieren te vinden om de diagnose een plaats te geven in uw leven.
* Sommige effecten van een hersentumor zijn terug te voeren op de hersentumor zelf: Karakter- en gedragsveranderingen.
* Andere effecten liggen meer op het emotionele vlak en zijn terug te voeren op emotionele stress. 
Ongeacht wat voor soort tumor u heeft of welke behandeling u ondergaat, is het zo dat een hersentumor grote veranderingen in uw leven en dat van uw gezin, familie en vriendenkring kan veroorzaken. Prioriteiten verschuiven en relaties kunnen veranderen. Aarzel niet hulp te vragen en te aanvaarden.

*Praktische tips:*
** Reizen en vakantie*
Een vakantie kan erg heilzaam zijn voor U en uw familie, even er tussenuit, even geen ziekenhuizen en behandelingen.
Overleg met uw behandelend arts wat de mogelijkheden zijn, bijvoorbeeld of U per vliegtuig mag reizen. Vaak is het goed mogelijk een behandeling wat uit te stellen of kort te onderbreken voor een korte of langere vakantie. Radiotherapie kan echter in het algemeen niet onderbroken worden, deze behandeling moet in zijn geheel worden afgerond. Het is belangrijk om na te gaan hoe het gesteld is met de medische voorzieningen in het vakantieland van uw keuze.
Indien u naar het buitenland gaat kan een (in het Engels gestelde) brief van uw behandelend arts met daarin vermeld wat uw aandoening is, welke behandeling U heeft ondergaan en wat uw medicatie is, van grote waarde zijn.
Het is heel goed mogelijk dat u wel op vakantie wil, maar niet goed durft vanwege lichamelijke beperkingen en/of zorg die geboden moet worden of omdat u bang bent voor eventuele problemen op medisch gebied.
Er zijn diverse mogelijkheden om toch op vakantie te kunnen gaan. U vindt informatie hierover op de volgende websites: www.kankerpatiënt.nl en www.kanker.info
*Reis- en annuleringsverzekeringen*
Indien u een vakantie boekt is het belangrijk om de polisvoorwaarden van uw reis- en annuleringsverzekering goed door te lezen. In veel polisvoorwaarden staat in de "kleine lettertjes" vermeld dat problemen ontstaan vanuit bestaande aandoeningen niet vergoed worden. In de praktijk gaan verzekeringen hier wisselend mee om.
_Melden gezondheidsprobleem_
Het verdient aanbeveling om te vermelden dat u een gezondheidsprobleem heeft bij het afsluiten van uw reisverzekering vóór het bespreken en vastleggen van de vakantie om (financiële) tegenvallers te voorkomen. Ziektekostenverzekeraars vergoeden vaak wel de medische kosten die in het buitenland gemaakt worden, maar niet de bijkomende kosten van extra verblijf van de partner en/of vervoer naar huis. Deze kosten kunnen aanzienlijk zijn. Indien gewenst kunt u hierover contact op nemen met uw verzekeraar.
** Werk en studie*
Voor veel mensen betekent een hersentumor niet alleen een gezondheidsprobleem. Een hersentumor kan ook grote veranderingen teweegbrengen in de studie en/of werksfeer.
Problemen op het werk of met het studeren hebben vaak te maken met geheugenproblematiek, concentratiestoornissen, het onvermogen om met meerdere zaken tegelijk bezig te zijn en/of het niet kunnen verwerken van meerdere prikkels tegelijk. Daarnaast speelt vermoeidheid vaak een grote rol. Veel patiënten klagen over een verminderde energie, de energieboog overspant niet meer de hele dag.
*Oplossingen zoeken*
Overleg bij problemen met uw werkgever, bedrijfsarts of studiecoördinator/adviseur. In veel gevallen kan er in onderling overleg een oplossing gevonden worden. Het zoeken van een andere rustige werkplek, het maken van een studieschema, het verdelen van tentamens, het terugbrengen van taken tot een overzichtelijk geheel, zijn allemaal mogelijkheden die ervoor kunnen zorgen dat u uw werk of studie kunt continueren.
Ook het inbouwen van een rustperiode tussen de middag die langer is dan normaal kan vaak verwezenlijkt worden, waarbij het belangrijk is dat u ook werkelijk gedurende 1 tot 1,5 uur kunt rusten.
Voor sommige patiënten echter zal het werk alleen nog parttime uitgevoerd kunnen worden, anderen kunnen hun functie misschien helemaal niet meer uitoefenen of moeten worden omgeschoold.
*Helpdesk*
Voor iedereen die hierover vragen heeft of problemen ondervindt is een helpdesk opgericht. De mensen die hier werken kennen de regels rond werk en verzekeringen die in relatie staan tot een gezondheidsvraag. Ook als u meer wilt weten over een probleem bij het afsluiten van verzekeringen kunt u terecht bij de Helpdesk Gezondheid, Werk en Verzekeringen. Hierbij zijn ook ondergebracht de Arboklachtenlijn en het Meldpunt Wet Medische Keuringen.
De helpdesk Gezondheid, Werk en Verzekeringen is bereikbaar op werkdagen van 12.00-20.00 uur.
Telefoon: 020-48 00 300.
Internet: www.bpv.nl
E-mail : [email protected]
** Vervoersvergoedingen*
In sommige gevallen bestaat er de mogelijkheid om vervoer naar en van uw ziekenhuis vergoed te krijgen, bv. vergoeding voor taxi. Vraag hiervoor informatie aan bij uw ziektekosten verzekeraar en/of bij uw behandelend arts. 
** Pruiken en haarwerken*
Indien u radiotherapie ondergaat zal in de meeste gevallen haaruitval optreden op de bestraalde plekken.
*Haaruitval*
Deze haaruitval begint meestal in de tweede/derde week van de bestraling. Dit kan heel confronterend zijn, omdat het haar met flinke plukken tegelijk uit kan vallen. Het verdient daarom aanbeveling al vóór de start van de behandeling een pruik uit te zoeken. De meeste kappers zijn bereid de pruik te bestellen zonder dat daar kosten aan verbonden zijn. U bent wel verplicht de pruik te betalen als er, op uw verzoek, aan geknipt of veranderd is. Over het algemeen komt uw eigen haar weer terug, dit kan echter geruime tijd in beslag nemen en soms zal het haar dunner zijn dan voorheen.
*Vergoeding pruik en/of haarwerk*
U heeft recht op een vergoeding voor een pruik en/of haarwerk als u radiotherapie ondergaat. Het bedrag dat u vergoed krijgt is afhankelijk van uw ziektekostenverzekering en de soort verzekering die u heeft (basis, aanvullend, superplus). U kunt de hoogte van het bedrag terugvinden in het boekje met de polisvoorwaarden, behorend bij uw ziektekostenverzekering.
Ook hier verdient het aanbeveling vóór u de pruik aanschaft contact op te nemen met uw verzekeraar. Sommige ziektekostenverzekeraars hebben contracten afgesloten met bepaalde kappers en krijgt u alleen een vergoeding indien u bij die kappers een pruik bestelt. De machtiging voor een vergoeding voor een pruik kunt u vragen aan uw behandelend arts.
Haaruitval t.g.v. een behandeling met chemotherapie komt zelden voor bij de cytostatica die gebruikt worden bij hersentumoren. Indien dit onverhoopt toch het geval mocht zijn, geldt hetzelfde zoals hierboven beschreven. 
** Andere hulpmiddelen*
Vaak leidt een hersentumor ook tot lichamelijke beperkingen en handicap. Denk hierbij aan problemen met lopen of gebruik van uw arm. Soms kunnen hulpmiddelen hierbij ondersteunend zijn. Bijvoorbeeld: een stok, rollator, rolstoel, etc.
Indien nodig zal uw behandelend arts u doorverwijzen naar een fysiotherapeut en/of revalidatiearts, die u hierbij kunnen adviseren. Vaak zijn deze middelen gewoon af te halen bij de thuiszorgwinkel in uw regio.

_(Bron: hersentumor.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Praktische tips:*
** Lezen*
In sommige gevallen kan het voorkomen dat mensen met een hersentumor niet meer goed kunnen lezen. Het niet meer kunnen lezen kan voor mensen een grote handicap betekenen.
_Anders Lezen Bibliotheken_
De Anders Lezen Bibliotheken hebben een heel gevarieerd aanbod aan lectuur en informatie. Zij leveren die in aangepaste leesvormen: gesproken boeken, digitale vorm, grote letter of braille. Waar uw interesse ook naar uitgaat, u vindt het in hun collectie; ontspannende lectuur, jeugdboeken, studielectuur, moderne en klassieke literatuur, landelijke en regionale kranten, opinie en familiebladen, sport tijdschriften, zelfs bladmuziek. Heeft men niet wat u wilt dan wordt het, op uw verzoek, voor u gemaakt. U hoeft niet naar deze bibliotheken toe om boeken te lenen. U maakt thuis uw keuze uit de catalogus. Omdat de Anders Lezen Bibliotheken gesubsidieerd worden, zijn de kosten laag.
_Informatie_
Voor meer informatie kunt u contact opnemen met één van de volgende bibliotheken:
* CBB, Chistelijke Bibliotheek voor Blinden en Slechtzienden
Telefoon: 0341-56 54 99
Internet: www.cbb.nl
* LSB, Bibliotheek Le Sage ten Broek
Telefoon: 024-37 82 626
Internet: www.lsb.nl
* NLBB, Ned. Luister en Braillebibliotheek
Telefoon: 070-33 81 555
Internet: www.nlbb.nl
* FNB, Lectuur en Informatie voor mensen met een leeshandicap
Telefoon: 0486-48 64 86
Internet: www.fnb.nl 

*Omgaan met geheugenproblemen*
Zolang er nog geen 'geheugen-pil' bestaat, kunnen geheugenregels of geheugentraining van nut zijn om efficiënter gebruik te maken van (resterende) geheugencapaciteiten. Leren om efficiëntere methoden te gebruiken vergt echter wel tijd en inspanning. 
*1. Acceptatie*
Probeer te accepteren dat uw geheugen tot een bepaalde hoogte is verzwakt en laat anderen dit ook accepteren. Alleen dan is het mogelijk kalm te reageren als er een beroep op uw geheugen wordt gedaan, of frustraties te voorkomen wanneer u iets vergeten bent. Zonder deze kalmte bestaat de kans dat u overspoeld wordt door emoties, die alleen maar energie kosten en u afleiden van datgene wat u wilt onthouden of wilt herinneren. Hierbij is het van belang te onthouden dat niet alle emoties negatief zijn voor het geheugen. Iets wat een diepe indruk op u maakt, zowel negatief (een uitbrander) of positief (een compliment) verbetert de opslag van informatie aanzienlijk. 
*2. Hulpmiddelen*
Gebruik waar mogelijk hulpmiddelen. Waarom zou u bijvoorbeeld iets uit uw hoofd leren als u het net zo gemakkelijk kunt opschrijven en opzoeken? Maak thuis gebruik van een kalender, houdt een notitieboekje op zak en gebruik een systeem, zoals de '4 W's' bij het maken van een afspraak:
* Wie
* Wat
* Waar
* Wanneer
Ook is het van belang iets direct op te schrijven. Alles wat u meteen doet, kunt u niet meer vergeten. Niet alleen kunt u door het opschrijven een afspraak weer opzoeken, ook door de systematische rangschikking zult u merken dat opslag en opdiepen van deze informatie verbetert. Dat komt doordat u voor de '4 W's' ook een beroep hebt gedaan op het werkgeheugen en uw aandacht daardoor extra op het maken van deze afspraak is gericht. Die aanpak maakt soms zelfs notities overbodig.
Ook de bekende knoop in de zakdoek helpt te associëren en te onthouden en als u iets echt niet mag vergeten mee te nemen; leg het dan simpelweg bij de voordeur.
*3. Aandacht*
Besteedt meer aandacht aan de informatie die u wilt onthouden. Zorg dat u lichamelijk fit en uitgerust bent, zodat u zich goed kunt concentreren. Houdt u zich aan PRET:
* Pauzeer: voorkom vermoeidheid.
* Rustige omgeving: voorkom afleiding.
* Een ding tegelijkertijd: bewaak het verdelen van de aandacht.
* Tempo aanpassen: past u zich aan vertraagde informatieverwerking aan.
*4. Tijd*
Besteedt meer tijd aan het inprenten van de informatie die u wilt onthouden. Hoe meer tijd u besteedt aan inprenten, hoe meer u zult onthouden. Doe het echter niet te lang achter elkaar zonder pauze, maar frequent en beetje bij beetje. 
*5. Repeteren*
Informatie die u wilt onthouden blijft beter bewaard als u ze enkele malen herhaalt. Doe dat zacht sprekend voor uzelf, waardoor er ook verbale ondersteuning en associaties in het geheugen ontstaan. 
*6. Associatie*
Verbale associaties (zoals bij informatie die is vastgelegd in een verhaaltje), maar vooral visuele associaties maken de kans op opslaan en opdiepen van informatie groter. Associaties zijn een vorm van interne (in de hersenen gelegen) hulpmiddelen. Door de informatie te analyseren, te bekijken en te verwerken kunnen we deze beter opslaan en beter opdiepen. Vooral het in gedachten iets voorstellen bij de gewenste informatie door middel van beelden is zeer effectief. Hoe levendiger de beelden, hoe absurder en onwerkelijker, hoe meer indruk ze maken en hoe beter u ze kunt onthouden. Probeer bijvoorbeeld bij het horen van een nieuwe naam een beeld samen te stellen waaraan deze naam u doet denken. Bij de naam 'Spijker' is dat eenvoudig; bij 'Hellevoet' kan u twee kanten op. Het eerste gedeelte is levendiger voor te stellen en heeft de voorkeur. 
*7. Organiseren*
Probeer de informatie die u wilt onthouden te categoriseren of logisch te organiseren. Wanneer u bijvoorbeeld inkopen gaat doen, probeer deze dan te groeperen in kruidenierswaren, groente, snoep, etc. Wanneer u een tekst moet onthouden, probeer dan de organisatie en structuur in de tekst terug te vinden. 
*8. Verbeteren van opdiepen van informatie*
Herkenning is de gemakkelijkste manier om informatie uit het geheugen op te diepen. Een gezicht dat u zich niet meer spontaan voor de geest kunt halen, kunt u doorgaans nog wel herkennen. Probeer terug te kijken naar de oorspronkelijke omstandigheden. Ga eventueel werkelijk terug naar de plaats waar de informatieoverdracht allereerst plaatsvond. Probeer nauw verbonden informatie op te diepen. Als u zich de naam van de filmster niet meer kunt herinneren, denk dan bijvoorbeeld aan een film waar hij in heeft gespeeld, of aan de bioscoop waar u die film hebt gezien. Probeer herinneringen levendig te houden. Foto's of videomateriaal kunnen daarbij een goede ondersteuning zijn. 
*9. Planning en controle*
U maakt het uzelf gemakkelijker wanneer u bepaalde plaatsen in uw woning of op uw werk kiest, waar u geheugensteuntjes neerlegt en dingen die u anders kwijt zou raken. U zou er minimaal twee moeten hebben: een voor voorwerpen die u dagelijks nodig hebt en een voor voorwerpen die u regelmatig, maar niet dagelijks nodig hebt. Hetzelfde principe geldt natuurlijk voor een tijdelijk verblijf in bijvoorbeeld een hotel. In een restaurant kunt u een dergelijke plek vlak naast u organiseren: een rechtshandige rechts van zijn stoel. Als er helemaal geen plaats is, is het verstandig de kostbaarheden bewust ergens neer te leggen en deze plaats zachtjes voor u uit te mompelen en visueel vast te leggen met associaties. 

*Enige adviezen betreffende vermoeidheidsklachten :*
* Regelmatig leven; probeer structuur aan te brengen door alle activiteiten zoveel mogelijk te plannen. Hou een gelijkmatig dag en nachtritme aan met niet te veel schommelingen.
* Maak een weekschema van uw activiteiten. Op deze manier kunt u uw energie verdelen. Plan niet te veel inspannende bezigheden op één dag. Plan een of twee dagen rust na een inspannende dag.
* Doe inspannende activiteiten in de ochtend, wanneer u fit bent. Later op de dag raakt u meer vermoeid en kosten inspannende zaken u meer tijd en energie. Het kan hierbij om lichamelijke activiteiten gaan maar zeker ook om mentale bezigheden. Door de vaak aanwezige concentratiestoornissen vragen ook deze bezigheden veel energie.
* Bouw tussen de middag een moment van rust in. Doorgaan, ondanks dat uw lichaam aangeeft rust nodig te hebben, heeft als gevolg dat u in het begin van de avond "instort" en naar bed moet. Met een rustperiode midden op de dag hebben u en uw naasten meer aan de avond.
* Het is belangrijk ondanks de vermoeidheid toch twee keer per dag wat activiteiten te ondernemen. Dit kan een korte wandeling zijn of boodschappen doen of wat fietsen op de hometrainer. Als u namelijk niets van uw lichaam vraagt zal de conditie afnemen wat weer vermoeidheid in de hand werkt. Door activiteiten steeds iets langer vol te houden verbetert u uw conditie en kunnen de vermoeidheidsklachten verminderen. 
Het is belangrijk dat u uw beschikbare energie zo goed mogelijk benut, uw lichamelijke conditie zoveel mogelijk behoudt en indien mogelijk verbetert. Bespreek uw vermoeidheidsklachten met uw behandelend arts.
Meer informatie hierover vindt u in de KWF-folder "Vermoeidheid bij kanker". Te bestellen via de website van het KWF: www.kankerbestrijding.nl onder 'service'.
U kunt de brochure ook telefonisch bestellen via telefoon: 0800-022 66 22.

_(Bron: hersentumor.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Rijvaardigheid*
De diagnose hersentumor kan invloed hebben op de rijvaardigheid, zeker als er sprake is van epilepsie.
In veel andere landen is het wettelijk verplicht om veranderingen in de gezondheidstoestand bij het CBR te melden, zo niet in Nederland. Het niet melden heeft dus geen strafrechtelijke gevolgen. Echter bij verkeersongelukken kunnen wel problemen ontstaan bij de uitkering door verzekeringsinstanties.
*Beperkende factoren*
Patiënten met een hersentumor kunnen functiestoornissen hebben. Deze kunnen sterk variëren in aard en intensiteit. Voorbeelden op lichamelijk gebied zijn o.a. verlammingen, beperkingen van het gezichtsveld en epilepsie. Ook op psychologisch en mentaal gebied kunnen er beperkingen zijn die het autorijden beïnvloeden zoals vertraagde reactiesnelheid, geheugen en concentratiestoornissen en sneller optredende vermoeidheid.
Het is van groot belang met uw behandelend arts te overleggen wat in uw geval beperkende factoren zijn die het autorijden beïnvloeden.
*Epilepsie*
Voor mensen met epilepsie gelden weer andere regels. Over het algemeen geldt dat mensen na één epileptische aanval zes maanden geen auto of motorfiets mogen besturen. Na meerdere aanvallen mag men pas een jaar na de laatste aanval weer achter het stuur. Er zijn wel enige uitzonderingen afhankelijk van soort en de aard van de epileptische aanvallen. Informeer hiernaar bij het CBR of vraag de folder aan van het Nationaal Epilepsie Fonds "Epilepsie en rijgeschiktheid".
Telefoon: 030-63 440 63
E-mail: [email protected]
Nadat de termijn verstreken is, vraagt men bij het CBR een zogenaamde nieuwe Eigen verklaring aan. Deze verklaring vult men in en stuurt deze weer terug naar het CBR. Het CBR beoordeelt dan de geschiktheid voor het autorijden. In veel gevallen zal het CBR een medische keuring verlangen, soms door de behandelend arts, soms door een onafhankelijk medisch specialist. In sommige gevallen zal een rijtest worden afgenomen door een deskundige van het CBR. Indien men rijgeschikt wordt verklaard kan de geldigheidtermijn van het rijbewijs variëren.
De kosten van de herkeuring en het specialistisch onderzoek worden niet vergoed door de ziektekostenverzekeraar en moeten door de betrokkenen zelf betaald worden.
Belangrijke internetadressen:
* www.epilepsie.nl
* www.cbr.nl

_(Bron: hersentumor.nl)_

----------

